# My Wax Wot I Made!



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Attempt one








[/URL][/IMG]

Looks good. Perfect consistency, a bit like supernatural. Smells like it too. Spreads well but it not easy to shift.

Ingredients - Carnauba Wax, Bees Wax, Jojoba Oil, IPA

Needs a tweak!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Its a good start, How did you find the IPA for mixing with the wax?


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

JayR8 said:


> Its a good start, How did you find the IPA for mixing with the wax?


Not good really but I was expecting it. Mixed it with the oil to try and avoid it just disappearing up the extractor fan!
Added the oil and IPA solution at the end but then had to wait while it all melted again. All the time I could smell it evaporating off.

There's still some in the wax though because you get the whiff of IPA when you wipe some wax out of the pot.

I'm thinking I might reduce the amount of jojoba and sub with linseed to make it easier to buff. I'm really happy with the consistency though. A very lucky first shot!

What do you think?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah it looks like a good consistency...get yourself a thermometer...melt the wax and oils together then heat the ipa up to about half the temp of the wax then mix together. ..you won't need to reheat the whole lot then...

Very good for a first attempt tgo mate.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like a good start! Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks lads:thumb:

Whats the difference between Raw and boiled linseed oil BTW?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Raw linseed oil is entirely natural oil whilst boiled linseed oil is natural oil blended with driers to improve its drying time :thumb:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Raw linseed oil is entirely natural oil whilst boiled linseed oil is natural oil blended with driers to improve its drying time :thumb:


Ta..... I shall procure some of the boiled variety to muck about with!


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

nice work, my first wax was disguised as a rock lol


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Where can I source some shallow and wide jars or tins to use? Preferably with lids. Tried ebay but i'm not finding anything but i'm probably not using the right search terms.

The jar i've used is on of those 'GU' pudding dishes..... suppose i could just go on eating Lemon cheesecakes and chocolate puds!


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Look up cosmetics jars mate, you should be able to find something suitable!


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

try naturally thinking

http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Try Ampulla.co.uk or southstarbeauty.co.uk go for double walled pots too, single walled pots can distort due to the heat.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Obsession Wax said:


> Any updates on this?


mmm...not really! I've been looking at mix 1 and it's inconsistent. Softer in the centre. So on the next one i'm going to try and stir the wax whilst it cools and I'll be using a different oil.

Going to try one tonight hopefully


----------



## Caracul (Oct 24, 2013)

I do love reading these threads...watching something get created that is started out with science and then becomes art (and obsession?  )


----------

